# Anyone play guild wars?



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Im getting back into the game after a couple of years of not playing it.

Just wondering how popular it is on the forum?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

guessing not very then


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

i used to play a lot, we disbanded the guild though about 2yrs ago. havent played since


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

i've just got back into the game after 2 years actually. I bought the nightfall expansion pack.

Pretty good so far, i wouldnt mind a DW guild actually..


----------

